# Howdy



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

I am Mike. I am a freelance lighting/video/set designer and installer in Dallas, Texas. I specialize in churches and theaters. I spent three years as a TD for a fine arts academy. I attended UT and worked at the PAC, One World Theater, The Backyard, and for IATSE local 205. I was an electrician and was preparing to enter the new apprentice rigging program. I have been on several national tours, worked cruise ship installs, as well as union gigs in Dallas, Houston, San Antonio, and Austin. I spent some time as the lighting director of a large congregation church, and I now freelance with two different churches.

Good to meet everyone.

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Mike! You'll find a lot of eager young high school and college students here eager to learn from pro's like yourself so if you are willing to give back a little they would love to listen. You'll also find a great mix of working pros, educators, and manufacturers reps from all over the world here. We like to spend time here in the name of education the next generation but you'll find you learn a lot, network with people around the industry, and generally waste a lot of time with new friends who understand what it means to have a bad day. 

Get to know the search function there's a ton of great information in the archives. Also check out our Wiki...it's a little messed up right now waiting for a software upgraded. But we are working on building the best and largest tech theater glossary ever.


----------



## RonK (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Mike, Ron here from Production Advantage. Good to see you on Control Booth


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 7, 2009)

RonK said:


> Hi Mike, Ron here from Production Advantage. Good to see you on Control Booth



Hey Ron! I got a message from Rocky the other day about hooking you guys up with my LED supplier.

It is funny who you run into around these boards. By the way thanks for the hook up with Edwin Jones for that install. Their guy was great and very supportive. Everything is working great out there.

Mike


----------

